

The Paren Programming Language now supports threads. - ktg

Check out Paren and its friends.<p>Host languages are: C++, Java, C#<p>Paren | https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;ktg&#x2F;paren<p>ParenJ | https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;ktg&#x2F;parenj<p>Paren# | https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;ktg&#x2F;parensharp<p><pre><code>    &gt; (set t1 (thread (for i 1 10 1 (pr &quot;&quot; i)))) (set t2 (thread (for j 11 20 1 (pr &quot;&quot; j)))) (join t1) (join t2)
     1 2 3 4 5 6 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 7 8 9 10 19 20</code></pre>
======
ktg
Links

Paren | [https://bitbucket.org/ktg/paren](https://bitbucket.org/ktg/paren)

ParenJ | [https://bitbucket.org/ktg/parenj](https://bitbucket.org/ktg/parenj)

Paren# |
[https://bitbucket.org/ktg/parensharp](https://bitbucket.org/ktg/parensharp)

